# Christmas/ Krumpus card exchange 2014



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in for 10 cards to start


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Is there a mail by date?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

StanFam3 said:


> Is there a mail by date?


I just added mail by Dec 25th but you can mail anytime.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Im in, No limit for me right now.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Sounds fun I'm in


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Now to see postcards I can make


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Okay, so I spoke with my lovely sweet witch and she agreed that this sounds like fun so we are in. Hope lots more join!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm in as of right now for ten cards.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Two spoken for so far.... Have eight more spots to fill.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Since I asked about this to begin with, I'm in at this point no limit that might change. PM me


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

And BTW... I'm making actual Krampus cards.  Just know that if you're requesting one from me!

Example of:


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm in!! No limit for me


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I still have five exchange slots! Come on folks... Join in the fun!


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

I am in! No limit for me


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm waiting on a few supplies. I'll post in thread when I'm able to mail mine out. 

I have three more exchange slots open myself.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I figured out my cards last night .


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> I figured out my cards last night .


Yay!  I have the idea in my head.... Just gotta get the supplies here!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

*added to comment*

I'm in! PM away.... No limit!

I was exchanging Christmas cards with a few from the Halloween card thread anyway, so this works out perfectly! 

I have a question, though - if we're exchanging Christmas cards with a member on the Christmasfanclub forum as well as here, should we be sending one card for both exchanges, one card for each exchange, or PM the person to see what they'd prefer? I'm not being card stingy - far from it, as I stock up on holiday clearance supplies every year anyway - I just don't want to hammer people with cards if they're only expecting one. I got plenty of different types/designs, so it won't be like the recipient will be getting two of the same thing anyway.....

Oh, & I've got Hanukkah cards too, if anybody prefers one of those instead....just let me know in the PM...


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

StanFam3, I'm really looking forward to seeing how your Krumpus card is going to come out!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You can do it how ever works for you one card for both works how ever you want to is cool  




kmeyer1313 said:


> I'm in! PM away....
> 
> I was exchanging Christmas cards with a few from the Halloween card thread anyway, so this works out perfectly!
> 
> ...


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

kmeyer1313 said:


> StanFam3, I'm really looking forward to seeing how your Krumpus card is going to come out!


HA! Me too!


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

I'd like to join, but don't have much money to send lots of cards. I could mail one, if that's fine.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

So many ideas....leaning towards a creepy-ish card


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tsalagi_Writer said:


> I'd like to join, but don't have much money to send lots of cards. I could mail one, if that's fine.




You can do one card the amount of cards you want to do is up to you


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

We are good with sending and/or receiving Krampus or Christmas cards. Either one is fine with us. If you have a preference as to which you would like to receive please let us know. 

StanFam3 it will be Krampus for you!



StanFam3 said:


> And BTW... I'm making actual Krampus cards.  Just know that if you're requesting one from me!
> 
> Example of:


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am good with either kind too  



X-Pired said:


> We are good with sending and/or receiving Krampus or Christmas cards. Either one is fine with us. If you have a preference as to which you would like to receive please let us know.
> 
> StanFam3 it will be Krampus for you!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm so in!!! 
Hexmas card exchange !


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I pm when I'm on my Mac this weekend
Happy hexmas


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> You can do one card the amount of cards you want to do is up to you


Okay, thanks. I've never done a card exchange before. Do I PM you my address or just send it to anyone in this thread in exchange for their address?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tsalagi_Writer said:


> Okay, thanks. I've never done a card exchange before. Do I PM you my address or just send it to anyone in this thread in exchange for their address?


Just pm the person who you would like to exchange cards with


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok I've got my design figured out... While I'm not feeling any concerned about using my usual cemetery photo, that seems to be my trademark, I'm a little worried about the stain glass photo I've using, it is rather religious. While in Northern California we came across some mausoleums with beautiful stain glass windows. So I hope not to offend I'm just using the photo to show the beauty of a piece of 1940's stain glass that has survived this long.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow sounds amazing 



Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Ok I've got my design figured out... While I'm not feeling any concerned about using my usual cemetery photo, that seems to be my trademark, I'm a little worried about the stain glass photo I've using, it is rather religious. While in Northern California we came across some mausoleums with beautiful stain glass windows. So I hope not to offend I'm just using the photo to show the beauty of a piece of 1940's stain glass that has survived this long.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I wouldn't be offended by the beauty of it - it sounds lovely! 

I always love your photos, btw - so cool!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Ok I've got my design figured out... While I'm not feeling any concerned about using my usual cemetery photo, that seems to be my trademark, I'm a little worried about the stain glass photo I've using, it is rather religious. While in Northern California we came across some mausoleums with beautiful stain glass windows. So I hope not to offend I'm just using the photo to show the beauty of a piece of 1940's stain glass that has survived this long.


No offense by me. Sounds lovely.

I'm making krampus themed cards myself.

And some of my art supplies arrived today. Woot! 

Now.... Where's that naughty list?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm attempting to do both... outside has a touch of Krampus, inside a touch of Christmas.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I'm attempting to do both... outside has a touch of Krampus, inside a touch of Christmas.


Very cool!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Ok I've got my design figured out... While I'm not feeling any concerned about using my usual cemetery photo, that seems to be my trademark, I'm a little worried about the stain glass photo I've using, it is rather religious. While in Northern California we came across some mausoleums with beautiful stain glass windows. So I hope not to offend I'm just using the photo to show the beauty of a piece of 1940's stain glass that has survived this long.


I think it would be wonderful and we would not be offended at all! Actually, it sounds very intriguing. We get in to cemetery photography, religious icons being no exceptions. We are really looking forward to seeing your card!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I agree  your halloween card was awesome and I love stained glass so very excited to see your card!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

I agree also, it souds badass.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

bumping this up - Still have room if you want to exchange


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

If anyone would like to exchange Christmas card with me please PM me. I bought some rather nice Christmas cards yesterday and would like to mail them out over the Thanksgiving weekend. I will happily accept any Christmas, Halloweenified Christmas, or Krampus cards.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got lots of xmas cards to spread the xmas spirit!!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

We are looking forward to exchanging cards and will probably start mailing next week. If you would like to receive a card from us send me a pm with your mailing address. Oh, and let me know if you prefer a Christmas or Krampus card.

By the way, happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I plan on card production over the next few days. 

Unfortunatley, I've had a very intense and traumatic last 12 days..... family dynamics, and a nephew's sudden death. So, I'm a tad behind in production. ... but they will happen!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

looking forward to this xmas,hexmas,krampus card exchange
mine will be a mixer of hallowe'en and xmas 
i'll load up on supplies for next year i saw some really neat giant xmas and hallowe'en rubber stamps for ideas
i guess i will have to go to amazon for the krampus stuff or maybe zazzle


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

If you have sent me your address, then your card is in the mail.  I sent out cards to almost all my relatives too. There are a few relatives that I need to get updated addresses on before I can mail. I feel like I accomplished something today.


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

I will be sending mine out at the end of the week! Still have room if anyone else wants to exchange.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Finally got my holiday address labels - now the card mailing can commence!


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

I will be mailing out my card sometime next week.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My cards will go out on Friday.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

StanFam3 said:


> I plan on card production over the next few days.
> 
> Unfortunatley, I've had a very intense and traumatic last 12 days..... family dynamics, and a nephew's sudden death. So, I'm a tad behind in production. ... but they will happen!


Sorry to hear you have been having such a difficult time StanFam! We are sending good thoughts you way. Hang in there!

We will probably get our cards out by the end of the week too!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

X-Pired said:


> Sorry to hear you have been having such a difficult time StanFam! We are sending good thoughts you way. Hang in there!
> 
> We will probably get our cards out by the end of the week too!


Thank you. It's been a very rough two weeks. I'm just taking it day by day.

Working on cards!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I received my first card today. It came from Candy Creature! Lovely card.

Helped to make my day much brighter! Thank you!

Hoping to mail mine out by Saturday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I still have a ton of room for cards! If you would like to exchange, pm me  I will probably be sending them out by the end of this week


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

StanFam3 said:


> I received my first card today. It came from Candy Creature! Lovely card.
> 
> Helped to make my day much brighter! Thank you!
> 
> Hoping to mail mine out by Saturday. Fingers crossed!


Glad it brightened your day. So sorry for your loss and other difficulties.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Candy Creature for the card! Loved it.


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you for the card Candy Creature. It is great


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

my cards are going out today. sorry they were just store bought have a lot going on like may be moving in 20 days so even thought they are store bought hope you all like them


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you candy creature love the card


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Cards went out today in the hope they arrive in time for Krampus Day... I believe that's Dec 5-6. I still have a few cards for late comers who want to exchange.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I have more addresses, so will send out more cards tomorrow.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice card Candy Creature!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you Candy Creature - it was an adorable card! Yes, I am a fan of the subtle sparkly....

My cards will hopefully be going out in a day or two, depending on how bad work fries my brain...


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Card making is in full production at my house!  It's been a healthy, Yule-Tide / Holiday distraction. A much needed one. I'm having fun putting these together for all of you.... and looking forward to receive cards in from all of you too!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine will be done this weekend and mailed Monday
They will be hallowmas cards ! A mixer of Xmas and hallowe'en !


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

hallowmas said:


> Mine will be done this weekend and mailed Monday
> They will be hallowmas cards ! A mixer of Xmas and hallowe'en !


These sound like fun cards!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

cards went out today


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

FINISHED my carda let night, which was so appropriate since it was Krampusnacht! (Krampus night) And I shall be mailing them out today upon St Nicholas' Day.  Yay!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you Stinkerbell and Frog Prince .... Love the card / goodie!

And thank you X-Pired! Fun card! 

Made me happy to receive these today. 

Mailed mine out today!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you Stinkerbell and Frog Prince love the card


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you for the nice card Stinkerbell & Frog Prince!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Xpired, your card made me giggle-snort so hard - thank you! We have 5 of the little buggers, so I can soooo relate to this card.....


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank you X-Pired for my 1st Christmas Card. It came on Saturday and I have it displayed on my refrigerator.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you hostesswiththemostess for my card! 

Sweet card froM kmeyer1313... thank you! 

Thank you for the cute card SakiGirl!

It's fun getting cards in the mail from you guys.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you stinker bell and frog prince love the card 
Xpired thanks so much for the card
Mine will be mailed on Friday sorry for the delay changed shifts at work getting readjusted


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you Kmeyer1313 for the nice card


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Came home last night to 5 more cards. So exciting! I love them all. Thank you StanFam3, Stinkerbell & Frog Prince, hostesswiththemostess, Saki.Girl, and kmeyer1313.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I Have received cards from StanFam3, Candy creature, Stinkerbell & Frog prince, Saki girl, Kmeyer1313, X-pired Thanks everyone. Its starting to look a lot like christmas around here and I totally love it !


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

These all came today thank you everyone made my day


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

We have received wonderful cards from several of you. When I get home and have a few minutes I will upload photos. Thank you guys for the great cards!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm hoping that maybe my cards arrived to some of you today. Just maybe!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

StanFam3 said:


> I'm hoping that maybe my cards arrived to some of you today. Just maybe!


I got one yesterday thank u


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> I got one yesterday thank u


Yay! First handmade cards I've ever made.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

StanFam3 said:


> Yay! First handmade cards I've ever made.


It truned out great


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> It truned out great



Thanks Saki Girl. I actually linocut the front print, and also printed it. Haven't done that in forever!!! During the last month of major stresses in our family, it was great to have a creative outlet to keep me focused. Glad you liked it.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

My cards were sent yesterday! Sorry for the late send off.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've received some wonderful cards so far:

Stinkerbell & Frog Prince - your photographs always make me smile! 
StanFam3 - Your Krampus card was so cool - & you were worried....
Tsalagi_Writer - What a peaceful little winter scene - full of that fluffy white stuff we never get to see down here in S. Florida....
Saki.Girl - OMG! Ziggy! Y'know, I had forgotten about him...that brings back memories....
hostesswiththemostess - I love the colors on the tree - so pretty....
I also received cards from Candy Creature & X-Pired, which I had commented on previously....

Thank you so much everyone! Y'all are so talented and thoughtful. I'll post a pic once I get them hung up, probably on Sunday (hubby's off that day, & I need his height! lol)


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

kmeyer1313 said:


> I've received some wonderful cards so far:
> 
> Stinkerbell & Frog Prince - your photographs always make me smile!
> StanFam3 - Your Krampus card was so cool - & you were worried....
> ...


Yay! Glad you liked it.


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm glad you like the card 

I'll have to post a picture of the cards I got. I'll try to do it within the next few days.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Dee14399 - thank you for the lovely & festive card! It brightened my day today!


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

I wanted to say thank you to everyone for the wonderful cards. Mine just went in the mail this morning. Sorry they are so late  hope everyone is having a great holiday season so far!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine went out today as well
Thank you all for the Xmas/krampus cards


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I hope everyone has received my cards now. I had fun making them. First time in years I've carved a linocut, and made prints. Hope all the switches on the cards survived to! LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you everyone whos cards i have received love them all


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Big Thanks for the Holiday cards I've gotten so far from - 
Sakigirl, Stanfam3, The Nightmare Family, Candy Creature, Kmeyer1313, X-pired, Histesswiththemostess


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Dee14399, I got your card today. Love it!.
StanFam3, I was wondering about the image you used. I am soooo impressed that you actually carved the linocut.
Haunted Higleys, No need to apologize for being late since you aren't, and it is more fun if the cards are spread out anyway.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Candy Creature said:


> Dee14399, I got your card today. Love it!.
> StanFam3, I was wondering about the image you used. I am soooo impressed that you actually carved the linocut.
> Haunted Higleys, No need to apologize for being late since you aren't, and it is more fun if the cards are spread out anyway.


Thank you! I had so much fun making them.


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

A picture of the cards like I promised: 










The first card is from Candy Creature and the second is from kmeyer1313.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

StanFam3 said:


> I hope everyone has received my cards now. I had fun making them. First time in years I've carved a linocut, and made prints. Hope all the switches on the cards survived to! LOL


You know I thought that was a craving, in fact was going to PM you and ask... It turned out great. Haven't done this since high school myself... back in the '70's.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Did everyone get my cards yet


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you Hallowmas for the great handmade card! Loved it! The witch hat stamp on the front is cool! 

Thank you Haunted Higleys for the very sparkly and festive card! Here in S GA we never get to build snowmen.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> You know I thought that was a craving, in fact was going to PM you and ask... It turned out great. Haven't done this since high school myself... back in the '70's.


 I thought about putting my initials on the corner of the print, but then ended up not doing that. It was fun making them.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanx Stinkerbell n Frog Prince, the entire Nightmare Family loved your card.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

No card yet Hallomas. Maybe today. Mine went out a little late but it looks like people are starting to get my cards.


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

So happy my cards are starting to arrive!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got more cards today thank you all!!!!
my xmas/krampus cards are black envelopes with silver sharpie writing they should be getting there soon i hope.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I got a couple of cute cards from bethene & justwhisper - love the cute animals!

I finally (almost) got the hang of my camera on the new phone, so here's a couple of pics of my cards we hung around our house - & I've still got a small stack on the table hubby needs to hang up tomorrow! I've loved them all - I look up at them & feel the holiday spirit, y'know? They're just so gorgeous.....


wow, it looks like our menorah's on fire! lol but it's just an electric one with blue lights.....


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Got another wonderful card thank you all!
If you don't receive my cards after Xmas please let me know I will mail another out


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

kmeyer1313 said:


> I got a couple of cute cards from bethene & justwhisper - love the cute animals!
> 
> I finally (almost) got the hang of my camera on the new phone, so here's a couple of pics of my cards we hung around our house - & I've still got a small stack on the table hubby needs to hang up tomorrow! I've loved them all - I look up at them & feel the holiday spirit, y'know? They're just so gorgeous.....
> 
> ...


Very cool! Thanks for sharing


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello friends my cards went out today. And thank you to everyone who sent me one! I love them all


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Hallowmas & Haunted Higleys I received both of your wonderful cards. Hallowmas, the Halloween postage stamp from zazzle was a great touch.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay I'm so glad they made it! Yes I ran out of Xmas stamps!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Love the card Hallomas! Thanks!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Your very welcome I had lots of fun making them!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I just wanted to thank everyone soo soo much for the wonderful cards! I loved each and every one of them!!! Hope everyone had a wonderul holiday and a very happy New Year!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I received all my cards and want to thank everyone. All your cards were little rays of sunshine in my season. Thanks.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you again for ALL the wonderful cards!!!

This swap ended up really being a bright spot for me during the holidays. We were going through some major family crisis, and my Father died 12/21/14 as well. 

I wish you all much goodness and blessings!


----------

